# Gesucht: 2 in 1 Tablet mit Thunderbolt 3 und i7



## 4skeladd (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo meine Lieben,

Ich persönlich habe mich abgefunden das mir 2in1 Tablets zu teuer sind, aber ich suche für einen Freund ein Tablet das auf Win10 basiert. Soweit so gut leider hat der Liebe ansprüche an das Gerät:

- 16GB Ram
- i7 am besten Kaby Lake
- TB3 (er will eine externe Grafikkarte anschließen)
- es sollte detachable (eben ein Tablet) sein
- mindestens FullHD am besten 4k.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher in wie weit es sinn macht an ein Tablet eine externe 1060 oder 1070 zu hängen, der Prozessor sollte bei Spielen doch trotzdem stark runterregeln wegen Überhitzung oder?

Gefunden bis jetzt habe ich nur das Latitude con Dell aber das hat soweit ich sehen konnte nur einen m7.

Wenn wer was weiß ich wäre um Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juli 2017)

ASUS Transformer 3 Pro T303UA-GN032T schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 720-12IKB grau, 1TB SSD, 16GB RAM (80VV002QGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ne GTX 1060 oder 1070 via TB3 dranzuhängen macht absolut keinen Sinn, dafür drosseln die CPUs zu stark


----------



## 4skeladd (8. Juli 2017)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ASUS Transformer 3 Pro T303UA-GN032T schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 720-12IKB grau, 1TB SSD, 16GB RAM (80VV002QGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ne GTX 1060 oder 1070 via TB3 dranzuhängen macht absolut keinen Sinn, dafür drosseln die CPUs zu stark



Was hältst du von EVE V? Das ist halt ein gewisses Risiko...

Ist der TB3 nicht schnell genug oder die CPU zu schwach/wird zu schnell warm? Rentiert sich eine eGPU dann überhaupt bei einem Tablet?


----------



## 4skeladd (8. Juli 2017)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ASUS Transformer 3 Pro T303UA-GN032T schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 720-12IKB grau, 1TB SSD, 16GB RAM (80VV002QGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ne GTX 1060 oder 1070 via TB3 dranzuhängen macht absolut keinen Sinn, dafür drosseln die CPUs zu stark



Was hältst du von EVE V? Das ist halt ein gewisses Risiko...

Ist der TB3 überhaupt schnell genug? Wird die CPU wird zu schnell warm oder hat sie zu wenig Leistung? Eigentlich sollten die doch ausreichen mit 16 GB RAM

Rentiert sich dann eine eGPU überhaupt bei einem Tablet oder kann ich ihm den Zahn ziehen?


----------



## fotoman (8. Juli 2017)

Einerseits ist der i7-7500U schon keine Raketen (im Vergleich zum i7-77700HQ mit echten 4 Kernen, um "mobil" zu bleiben), andererseits taktet zumindest der Lenovo auch  noch bei etwas Last tunter, wie man problemlos in den Tests nachlesen kann
Test Lenovo Ideapad Miix 720 (7500U, 1024 GB) Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Der Asus scheint auch nicht viel besser zu sein
Test Asus Transformer 3 Pro T303UA-GN050T (Convertible) - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Falls Du mit EVE V dashier meinst
Eve V: Surface-Konkurrent im Hands-On - Notebookcheck.com News
Gibt es den schon D mit deutscher Tastatur zu kaufen? Tests finde ich über Google keine aussagekräftigen (Qualität das Displays und Tastatur, Akkulaufzeit, CPU-Perfornace, Touch und Stiftbedienung und halt alles, was Notebookcheck so testet).

Hiernach (und auch auf anderen englischen Seiten) hat er eine Core Y CPU (welche auch immer)
The Eve V came from nowhere to challenge the Surface Pro
Wenn ich solche Benchmarks sehe
Benchmarking Intel Kaby Lake-Y With Dell's XPS 13 2-in-1 | HotHardware
ist der i7-7Y75 wohl langsamer wie ein gut aufgebautes System mit i5-7500U, bei Notebookcheck sehen die Werte noch schlimer aus für den Y.

Alles nicht schlimm, wenn man passive Kühlung will (falls der EVE V sowas hat) und nicht die letzten Leistungsreserven benötigt.

Die Eve Seite habe ich nach 5 Sekunden Rumgeblinke mit dem schwachsinnigen Werbe-Multimedia Mist verlassen, Offensichtlich will man dort keine Fakten nennen, sowas hat einen nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## 4skeladd (10. Juli 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Einerseits ist der i7-7500U schon keine Raketen (im Vergleich zum i7-77700HQ mit echten 4 Kernen, um "mobil" zu bleiben), andererseits taktet zumindest der Lenovo auch  noch bei etwas Last tunter, wie man problemlos in den Tests nachlesen kann
> Test Lenovo Ideapad Miix 720 (7500U, 1024 GB) Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Der Asus scheint auch nicht viel besser zu sein
> Test Asus Transformer 3 Pro T303UA-GN050T (Convertible) - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> ...



Ja die Webseite von EVE ist ziemlich grauenhaft...

Das heißt es gibt eigentlich kein einziges i7-Tablet mit Thunderbolt3 das als 2in1 funktioniert und bei dem sich eine eGPU rentieren würde? Das ist ein wenig entäuschend.... ich bin davon ausgegangen das es bei der Menge an Tablets schon was gibt...

Trotzdem danke an euch alle für die Hilfe.


----------



## Ahab (11. Juli 2017)

Das Eve V ist leider noch Quark im Schaufenster, ich bin selbst ein wenig scharf drauf. Es soll noch dieses Jahr kommen, aber es wurde mindestens einmal verschoben und bisher ohne belastbares Release-Datum belassen.


----------



## Primor (10. Februar 2018)

Eine eGPU lohnt sich auf jeden Fall dicke, auch bei einem 7Y30. 

Das heißt nicht, dass man nun plötzlich alle möglichen aktuellen Titel in 4K zocken kann. So schwache CPUs limitieren in einigen Spielen massiv.

Aber im Desktop Betrieb ist das ein mehr als deutlich bemerkbarer Performance Gewinn. Die Fenster gleiten sauber dahin, der Bildaufbau ist schön flott und das Browsen macht Spaß. Ich weiß das, weil ich momentan ein T305CA an einem Omen Accelerator mit GTX 960 nutze. Der Vorteil ist wirklich enorm. PCMark 10 übrigens steigt von ca. 2000 bis ca. 3000. 

Davon abgesehen kommt man beim Gaming auf solchen Tablet so gut wie nirgendwohin. Vielleicht noch CS und P&C Adventures. Ansonsten kann man es vergessen. Nichtmal Portal oder Gothic 3 sind da drin. Mit eGPU hingegen sieht es komplett anders aus. Auf einen Schlag sind hunderte von Klassikern und leicht betagten, aber immer noch genialen Perlen top spielbar. Grafiklastige Spiele  profitieren natürlich sehr. 






4skeladd schrieb:


> Ja die Webseite von EVE ist ziemlich grauenhaft...
> 
> Das heißt es gibt eigentlich kein einziges i7-Tablet mit Thunderbolt3 das als 2in1 funktioniert und bei dem sich eine eGPU rentieren würde? Das ist ein wenig entäuschend.... ich bin davon ausgegangen das es bei der Menge an Tablets schon was gibt...
> 
> Trotzdem danke an euch alle für die Hilfe.


----------

